# Desktop verschieben - Desktop nicht auf Systemplatte speichern...



## Thomas Lindner (15. Mai 2003)

Hallo Jungs/Mädels,

heute brauche ich mal dringende Hilfe:

Ich möchte gerne auf einem PC die ganze Geschichte so einrichten, das sich der Desktop nicht auf der Systemplatte befinden muss (z.B.: c:\Windows\Desktop\..) sondern, ich möchte den Desktop auf einen anderem Laufwerk haben, *am liebsten wäre mir sogar ein Netzwerklaufwerk*.

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann, sprich was ich in der Registry ändern muss oder welches Programm ( wenn möglich Freeware ) mir das realisieren könnte?

Bemerkung: Eine Verknüpfung, virtueller Desktop, etc. nutzt mir nicht, da ich trotzdem bei minimierten Programmen, Dateioen auf den Desktop ablegen und im Überblick behalten will...

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit und Hilfe!

Thomas ( Webcutdirector )


----------



## fluessig (16. Mai 2003)

Wäre praktisch zu erfahren um welches Windows es sich denn handelt.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Mai 2003)

Jupp, das ist wahr *peinlich* !

Also, ich hätte das ganze gerne entweder für Windows NT 4.0 oder für Windows 98 SE!

Danke!


----------



## Carndret (16. Mai 2003)

Dafür gibts TweakUI von den Powertoys. Es macht genau das. Ich habe auch die ganzen Ordner auf einer extra Partition. Ist wirklich ganz praktisch. Ob es mit Netzlaufwerken auch geht weiß ich nicht genau. Ich kann es allerdings im Programm anklicken.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Mai 2003)

Cool - mega Danke, es funktioniert zumindest schonmal unter Windows 98 SE!

An TweakUi habe ich garnicht mehr gedacht, obwohl ich es installiert habe!

Danke Dir!


----------



## Devil87 (4. Februar 2009)

Tach zusammen, das Thema hier interessiert mich auch sehr und wollte fragen ob es sowas auch füt Win XP Home oder Vista Home auch gibt?


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Februar 2009)

Moin,

Bei WinXP geht das auch, von Vista kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## Devil87 (4. Februar 2009)

geht das ebenfalls mit so einem TweakUi ? 
oder braucht man ein extra tool oder eine Regestri änderung nur?


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Februar 2009)

Unter XP geht es auch per TweakUi

->my Computer
->special Folders
->Desktop
->Change Location


----------



## Alexander Schuc (5. Februar 2009)

Vista:
C:\Benutzer\ [benutzername] -> Rechtsklick auf den gewünschten Ordner(Desktop, Dokumente,..) -> Eigenschaften -> letzter Tab 'Pfad' -> Verschieben

lg,..


----------

